# Some of these folks...



## Guest (Mar 5, 2002)

who call in to the chat could save so much time if they only read discussion boards!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2002)

I was thinking the samething


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2002)

What if some of the callers dont have access to the Internet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2002)

point taken...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

Some of these callers into the chat could save themselves a phone call by merely watching Channel 100 occasionally.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

The is no Channel 100 anymore. Channel 100 was the answer channel, it moved to Channel 101 and became The Dish Remote Control Channel which replaced Dish Network News.

Channel 100 is now nothing for most people, however soon folks with OpenTV receivers get a Interactive service called Dish Home.

I would love to see DNN come back.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

Yeah bring back DNN and LAURIE FARKAS!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

Oops, make that channel 101. But you get my point....


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

I too miss Lorie, the new Chic on ch101 and FYI is such as airhead, IMO


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

Yeah, she does seem kinda airy but easy on the eyes.

A 24 hr channel on just the remote seems like such a waste of bandwidth though. I liked DNN better.


----------

